# StockyBailx's monthly discussion



## StockyBailx (22 October 2006)

*JULY*

Its seems only fitting thwt ASF should have it own diary for each month starting from the beginning of the financial year. Here, you can keep taps/notes on the particlar months trading. Or compare notes with other ASF members.

_(treat it as you own_!)

July; The end of the 2005 financial year, as always a perfect time to trade fresh and acsitain the market. 
I started a whole new system of trading after persistance and learning from my previous mistakes. As a relative to the newbie clan, I thought I done good for myself and this new system quite profitable in many ways, a flexable system that can tackle the market in all conditions.
Started the month holding only 4 trades, but finished the month making over 155% profit.


----------



## StockyBailx (22 October 2006)

*AUGUST*

AUGUST; A costly month for me, but a successful one never less. For me this is the month when the market ASX, began to stumble, decline and showing off a lot of correction. A good thing I quess, depending on the outcome.
because of the markets decline I was forced to hold only 2 trades respectivly waging a 107% profit outake at the end of the month.


----------



## StockyBailx (22 October 2006)

*SEPTEMBER*

SEPTEMBER; The market skowly showing signes of recovery, but still at admittance to decline. A very busy month for me. Sour me venture in and out of trades all month. Only to fold owning a modest 47.6% profit.


----------



## StockyBailx (22 October 2006)

*October*

October: the month when the market had corrected its self, and shows more influance towards the bull chain. A good month for investors and merchants alike. With the exccess of oppertunity knocking through the door and well noticed as a Investors dream. I'd taken the liberty to be buying into everything from the outhouse to the kitchen sink. looks to me to be a very successfull month. Although I'm not a high roller and I may of brought in excess. I'm still very confidant of this month being my most successful one yet.


----------



## Knobby22 (22 October 2006)

*Re: October*



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> October: the month when the market had corrected its self, and shows more influance towards the bull chain. A good month for investors and merchants alike. With the exccess of oppertunity knocking through the door and well noticed as a Investors dream. I'd taken the liberty to be buying into everything from the outhouse to the kitchen sink. looks to me to be a very successfull month. Although I'm not a high roller and I may of brought in excess. I'm still very confidant of this month being my most successful one yet.




I think many investors are in the same boat, and the exuberance is getting strong. Interest rates are going up and we are at 4:00 in the investment cycle. Watch out!


----------



## RichKid (22 October 2006)

Stocky, Great idea! but....have you considered using the 'Journal'  feature which Joe has made available on the site for these regular entries? It's in the tool bar next to the 'Search' tool. Let me know what you think.


----------



## StockyBailx (22 October 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Stocky, Great idea! but....have you considered using the 'Journal' feature which Joe has made available on the site for these regular entries? It's in the tool bar next to the 'Search' tool. Let me know what you think.



No worry's, I noticed the calendar up there but couldn't get my message accross. So I thought this one, Although it has gone through sum minor transfermations, I originally had the threads of each month layed out in a singlar fasion, appopriatly named as the month's progressed.
Since than its been balled into one and someone's named it "StockyBailx' Monthly discussion". Or as I like to call it "StockyBailx' monthly perscriptions". 'If everyone puts in'. 

Whats wrong don't you's like a diary of each month, that everyone reads and comments on the processes of thier trading month. I think its a great idea to share your month with everyone else. A excellant inter-action piont. Like my X once said to me "You'll never know if you never go".


----------



## Porper (22 October 2006)

*Re: JULY*



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> Started the month holding only 4 trades, but finished the month making over 155% profit.




You'll have to share your secrets StockyBailix, 155% in one month, infact excellent returns every month.

Just how do you do this incredible feat ?

I agree with Richkid, there is a place for these types of posts.


----------



## tech/a (22 October 2006)

*Re: SEPTEMBER*



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> SEPTEMBER; The market skowly showing signes of recovery, but still at admittance to decline. A very busy month for me. Sour me venture in and out of trades all month. Only to fold owning a modest 47.6% profit.





And this type of log serves what purpose?
Stocky I thought my spelling was bad!!


----------



## Joe Blow (22 October 2006)

StockyBailx said:
			
		

> Whats wrong don't you's like a diary of each month, that everyone reads and comments on the processes of thier trading month. I think its a great idea to share your month with everyone else.




Stocky, I agree with RichKid.

This sort of thread is more suited to the journal section of ASF where you are free to discuss your methodology/ideas and keep a detailed trading diary in an area of the forums that is primarily designed for that. Readers of your journal are also free to comment about the different entries that you make.


----------



## nizar (22 October 2006)

*Re: SEPTEMBER*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> And this type of log serves what purpose?




I agree tech.
Rather than show a detailed trading method like u, this guy's purpose it seems is to satisfy his ego.

And show every1 he's the best. Or at least that he thinks he's the best. (quite often the one with the biggest mouth aint the one with the deepest pockets   )

Only 40-odd% last month stockY? oh damn thats very disappointing from sum1 like u


----------



## Sodapop (22 October 2006)

Nice work Stocky - but yeah... hmmm... nothing out of the ordinary in a market like this...


----------



## Julia (22 October 2006)

*Re: SEPTEMBER*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> And this type of log serves what purpose?
> Stocky I thought my spelling was bad!!



Stocky, have you tried "Spellcheck" or even a basic dictionary?

I don't mean to be hurtful but I just can't read your posts with all the spelling mistakes.  

Also agree that this type of record is better off in the "Journal" section of the forum.

Julia


----------



## StockyBailx (22 October 2006)

*Re: JULY*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> You'll have to share your secrets StockyBailix, 155% in one month, infact excellent returns every month.
> 
> Just how do you do this incredible feat ?
> 
> I agree with Richkid, there is a place for these types of posts.




_Well Thank you!', I'll consider that a complament. Its really not difficult, considering the trades are doing most of the work. And you must bear in mine that the trades were all in penny's(0.01-0.2) giving them a greater influx in percentage, and possible demand based on $10000 Investment. _


----------



## StockyBailx (22 October 2006)

*Re: SEPTEMBER*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> And this type of log serves what purpose?
> Stocky I thought my spelling was bad!!




I didn't think you would notice, But your gunner have to work it out for your self. I kinda like the idea, brings in the revenue. :


----------



## RichKid (22 October 2006)

ok stocky, best to record trades etc in the journal and just discuss your method in a normal thread if you have sufficient material to present. You'll like the journal, quite good, has an index as well....goes well with the chat room. 

Also, try to present your views in simple paragraphs and check the spelling too please.

PS- liked your joke about the ex!! ROFLAO!!!

PPS- We'll have to get tough on you soon if you don't giddy up, got to maintain the standards here on ASF.


----------



## StockyBailx (22 October 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Stocky, I agree with RichKid.
> 
> This sort of thread is more suited to the journal section of ASF where you are free to discuss your methodology/ideas and keep a detailed trading diary in an area of the forums that is primarily designed for that. Readers of your journal are also free to comment about the different entries that you make.




Well if you put it that way then, why don't we move the Jounal and discuss methodology and a detailed trading diary. Sounds good, but you would hardly even know it there, being in a place run like this and I think it's in a world of its own. I mean I always new a forum to be as a open place of discusion, and I don't think the system deserves that kind of abuse. And I would rather it this way, because I'm sick of reading most of the B.S that I have read..... This sort of material makes for a inner piont of discussion that I can illabartate with....And I.m sure all my follows will agree, that its unhealthy to be scatter brain and that it is good to discuss, and illaberate techniques, discover's of trading as the day go's by and not in its past tenths.....

We don't want to be stuck in the cuboard.!


----------



## Joe Blow (23 October 2006)

StockyBailx said:
			
		

> Well if you put it that way then, why don't we move the Jounal and discuss methodology and a detailed trading diary. Sounds good, but you would hardly even know it there, being in a place run like this and I think it's in a world of its own. I mean I always new a forum to be as a open place of discusion, and I don't think the system deserves that kind of abuse. And I would rather it this way, because I'm sick of reading most of the B.S that I have read..... This sort of material makes for a inner piont of discussion that I can illabartate with....And I.m sure all my follows will agree, that its unhealthy to be scatter brain and that it is good to discuss, and illaberate techniques, discover's of trading as the day go's by and not in its past tenths.....
> 
> We don't want to be stuck in the cuboard.!




A forum is an open place of discussion but there has to be a certain level of organisation for it to function effectively. There also have to be rules about what is and what isn't appropriate to be posted in the various forums.

Discussing your personal views of the market and keeping a trading diary are what journals and blogs are for. If you are not keen on using the journal feature on ASF perhaps you should consider setting up a blog for yourself at Blogger and detail your monthly (or even daily) thoughts on the market there. Many other ASF members have their own blog and link to it in their signature. They are easy to set up and perfect for this sort of thing.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 October 2006)

StockyBailx said:
			
		

> And I would rather it this way, because I'm sick of reading most of the B.S that I have read.....




Stocky I have to take issue with this particular statement. Just because you find the discussions here at ASF to be 'B.S.' that doesn't mean that others do also. Quite the contrary, it is clear that members enjoy participating in the various threads discussing ideas, concepts and sharing their different trading strategies and systems. In my opinion ASF is privileged to have so many generous, intelligent, knowledgable contributors and I feel very grateful that they choose to make this forum their home. 

If you find the discussions here to be 'B.S.' then perhaps ASF is not the forum for you.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (23 October 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Stocky I have to take issue with this particular statement. Just because you find the discussions here at ASF to be 'B.S.' that doesn't mean that others do also. Quite the contrary, it is clear that members enjoy participating in the various threads discussing ideas, concepts and sharing their different trading strategies and systems. In my opinion ASF is privileged to have so many generous, intelligent, knowledgable contributors and I feel very grateful that they choose to make this forum their home.
> 
> If you find the discussions here to be 'B.S.' then perhaps ASF is not the forum for you.





lol


----------



## nizar (23 October 2006)

Yes Joe i think its time to get rid of this joker.

The whole point of this thread was for this ego and how he could show every1 that 40% a month is a poor month for him and every1 thinks he's some sort of hero. And this thread was for discussion?? Wat are we meant to discuss?? His 3-line monthly summaries??


----------



## Porper (23 October 2006)

*Re: JULY*



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> Well Thank you!', I'll consider that a complament.




I think we both know that it wasn't a compliment Stocky.

If you want other members to take you seriously with all these statements about making mega dollars you need to give some details of your system.

Tech A got a hammering for making claims (which he later proved) and you seem to be getting away with making much bigger claims of fortune making and hardly anybody bats an eyelid.

If you are making those gains it is a lucky streak and certainly can't be 
more than a short term blip. Unless you prove otherwise of course.


----------



## tech/a (23 October 2006)

*Re: JULY*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> I think we both know that it wasn't a compliment Stocky.
> 
> If you want other members to take you seriously with all these statements about making megga dollars you need to give some details of your system.
> 
> ...




Hey I and everyone here would love to see someone trading 45-150% a month.

*They dont even have to reveal their method*

SIMPLY.

Bought $10,000 XXX today sold $10,000 ZZZ today,pretty easy to follow,gives you a chance to tell "someone" (actually I know how lonley it can be when you have a great win and you cant tell anyone as they all think you bragging! mind you yours is common place.).

AND for me would have me seriously looking at the way I trade.

I say go for it but a *brag board * after the fact---boring!!


----------



## StockyBailx (23 October 2006)

*Re: JULY*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> I think we both know that it wasn't a compliment Stocky.
> 
> If you want other members to take you seriously with all these statements about making mega dollars you need to give some details of your system.
> 
> ...




I don't have to prove a thing, I know whats true and whats false..... Intention was to break the manotamy for my self and to find something really worth discussing. my bank details were not posted to boast. I would of thought most of you people, would of made much more then me. And I certianly didn't exspect to be hammered by rif raf, who's deapest discussion would be there big toe. No thank you....I couldn't care less of your thoughts towards my portfolio, and to be honest i hope your jelous, but not that I care. The only problem I face is the fact that Administration had not allowed my thread on finding Alerts before they broke out, for What reason I understand to be the fact that people will visit the site to educate, and learn sum essiance in trading. very Important I would of thought. But never less a Thread finding breakouts after the alert is aloud. They are exactly the same simularity's.
Seeming as I'm losing interest in the same boring discussion week in week out that has no relavance into my form of trading (successful) and if I can't have my sort of conversation posted, Than I'd rather not post hear. Simple.

As for the time of the month its july with this thread not StockyBailx you Porper!


----------



## Porper (23 October 2006)

*Re: JULY*



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> I don't have to prove a thing, I know whats true and whats false..... Intention was to break the manotamy for my self and to find something really worth discussing. my bank details were not posted to boast. I would of thought most of you people, would of made much more then me. And I certianly didn't exspect to be hammered by rif raf, who's deapest discussion would be there big toe. No thank you....I couldn't care less of your thoughts towards my portfolio, and to be honest i hope your jelous, but not that I care. The only problem I face is the fact that Administration had not allowed my thread on finding Alerts before they broke out, for What reason I understand to be the fact that people will visit the site to educate, and learn sum essiance in trading. very Important I would of thought. But never less a Thread finding breakouts after the alert is aloud. They are exactly the same simularity's.
> Seeming as I'm losing interest in the same boring discussion week in week out that has no relavance into my form of trading (successful) and if I can't have my sort of conversation posted, Than I'd rather not post hear. Simple.
> 
> As for the time of the month its july with this thread not StockyBailx you Porper!






			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> I don't have to prove a thing




If you want to be taken seriously, oh you do.



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> I certianly didn't exspect to be hammered by rif raf, who's deapest discussion would be there big toe.




You are entitled to your opinion but just posting after the event facts does your credibility no good.You haven't as far as have seen contributed to issues such as money management, risk management, expectancy etc.Just saying you think your picks will go up is not a positive expectancy.I hope you prove me wrong and post something we can all learn from.



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> Seeming as I'm losing interest in the same boring discussion week in week out that has no relavance into my form of trading (successful) and if I can't have my sort of conversation posted, Than I'd rather not post hear. Simple.





This is the best forum by a mile stocky, but maybe (IMO) you would be better at Hotcopper.



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> As for the time of the month its july with this thread not StockyBailx you Porper!




As usual, not a clue what you mean by this sentence.Use spell check if you have trouble forming sentences.


----------



## pacer (23 October 2006)

Ego smego....let stocky have his say....I love a good yarn....If you don't wanna listen to his spiel then don't come here!

If you think he's the only one here who talks bull (or bear...lol) then you all better go have a good long look in the mirror........I just did and GODDAMN I'm a good looking dude....and made a little lately......ZFX/KZL/RIO/MBL....and I'm not even a techie/fundie.....I'm a gut feeler....lol

 thankyouverrymuch.....pacer has left the building!

Damn did that give away my true identity...forget you ever saw that!


----------



## tech/a (23 October 2006)

I'm with *Porper.*

If you want a quality site dont fertilize it with Shizzen Hooven.


----------



## RichKid (23 October 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> Ego smego....let stocky have his say....I love a good yarn....If you don't wanna listen to his spiel then don't come here!
> 
> If you think he's the only one here who talks bull (or bear...lol) then you all better go have a good long look in the mirror........I just did and GODDAMN I'm a good looking dude....and made a little lately......ZFX/KZL/RIO/MBL....and I'm not even a techie/fundie.....I'm a gut feeler....lol
> 
> ...




Pacer, you and stocky will both be leaving the ASF building permanently if you two don't read and follow ASF's policies. Pacer, your posts in  particular are more like rants than anything of substance imo. Humour is fine but posting on ASF is not about bragging or trying to be a joker at every opportunity......em looks like one of my partners was quicker on the draw, stocky is gone....so it's just you now Pacer....beware, this is serious.


----------

